# First 'fast-freeze' IVF baby born



## MAL. (Mar 19, 2007)

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/wales/7555141.stm

xx


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

same as

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=152568.0

amazing


----------



## shem (Nov 2, 2006)

This is absolutley amazing Ive just had ET with 2 grade a embryos and the remaining 6 were all good enough to freeze. It's a pity this technique isn't widely available yet the success rate is fab!


----------

